# Questions about Belkin Auto Kit for iPod w/ Dock Connector



## Blk01Jetta (Jul 25, 2003)

Just a quick question...
When you plug the charger into the power outlet, and then the dock connector into the ipod, can you simply run the cable from the headphone jack to the aux input on the headunit and use the volume control on the headunit rather than the belkin unit?
Thanks.


----------



## vwdrivr96 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Questions about Belkin Auto Kit for iPod w/ Dock Connector (Blk01Jetta)*

Quick Answer... yes. The Belkin acts like an amp. I have it set so that the line out/in is the same volume as the cd player on the HU. I cant remember where it is exactly set, you will have to experiment by playing the same song on your iPod that you have in the cd player and adjust the Belkin so they are equal. Then put tape over the Belkin knob so your setting doesn't get disturbed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Questions about Belkin Auto Kit for iPod w/ Dock Connector (vwdrivr96)*

YOu can also run into engine noise.


----------



## vwdrivr96 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Questions about Belkin Auto Kit for iPod w/ Dock Connector (Enfig Motorsport)*

I bought a inline ground loop isolator from Radio Shack for 10 bux or so and installed it between the Belkin and the HU. I didn't try the setup without it so i wouldn't know if that would be an issue. So far i have not run into any engine niose issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Questions about Belkin Auto Kit for iPod w/ Dock Connector (vwdrivr96)*

But a ground loop degrades sound quality


----------



## vwdrivr96 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Questions about Belkin Auto Kit for iPod w/ Dock Connector (Enfig Motorsport)*

Quote, originally posted by ewongkaizen »
In theory a Ground Loop isloator will induce "changes" in the signal - namely a a phase shift.
This is becuase a Ground Loop Isolator is a 1:1 transformer. The signal is passed from one set of wires to the other via "magnetic induction".
No current "flows" between the two sets of wires - the current is induced. Thus voltage differences betweent ht two wires (aka slighly differnt ground voltage levels) dont cause a current flow.
There are such things as audiophile level isloation trnasformers. These are exensive - $50 and up the last time I looked (over 15 years ago).
Can you HEAR a phase shift - I doubt it.
More importantly - any "distortion" caused by the phase shift of the ground loop isolator is IMHO FAR LESS than the fact that you are listening to a signal that has been "compressed" (unless you are using wav file on your iPod).
Even more so - I would contend that any distortion of the signal caused by the ground loop isolator is far less than the fact that most people use the iPod headphone out instead of the line out..... 

I use the line out feature on my Ipod -> Belkin -> GLI -> Pioneer HU. Any degrading of the sound is nearly inaudible unless using a high bitrate or a different compression format (WAV, Lossless) It my be true that sound is degraded, but to hear a difference, one would need a very high quality stereo system or headphones. 
Christian. How do the iPod interfaces that you sell deal with the engine noise issue? I may be incorrect, but they hook up to a power source and use the line out also. But that the radio hookup is different? 
Cheers to you














I've made numerous purchases from you and have been impressed every time.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Questions about Belkin Auto Kit for iPod w/ Dock Connector (vwdrivr96)*

Thanks for the feedback I don’t mind it as long as its not just blabber.
The quote you posted sounds like it is correct. I'm not an electrical engineer so I'm not sure. I have worked in a shop and have heard the sound difference that a ground loop isolator would make in high end systems.
With a stock system and compressed music out of an ipod the difference will definitely less noticeable but I'm not sure of the difference. 
At the shop I worked at we never let a car go with a ground loop isolator because all that meant was that you were covering up the problem and not finding it. That’s just the way I was taught.
What causes noise in the ipod using the belkin is using two different power sources one for the radio and a different one for the ipod (cigarette lighter). Another cause for noise in the belkin is that it has a built in amplifier. Its works good when you are using a tape adapter but when you go to a clean direct line in its distorts the sound. On my iPod interface I bypass the amplifier and get power from the radios bypassing eliminating all the noise.
This post will probably open up a whole discussion and I welcome it. Because if anyone proves me wrong all it means is that I just learned something new


----------



## vwdrivr96 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Questions about Belkin Auto Kit for iPod w/ Dock Connector (Enfig Motorsport)*

I do have a question. I have my Belkin hooked up to the 75x terminal under the dash, not the cig lighter. Is the 75x terminal on a different circuit than the cig lighter? If it is, does this mean that interference is reduced or eliminated? I know that the cig lighter is suceptible (sp?) to voltage fluctuations (sp? again) Is this the cause of the sound interference? I have limited experience with car electronics and stereo systems both. Thanks for your help.
I have the belkin grounded to the body also.


_Modified by vwdrivr96 at 7:30 PM 2-17-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Questions about Belkin Auto Kit for iPod w/ Dock Connector (vwdrivr96)*

What you want is a curcuit as close to the rest of the sound system. The 75 terminal is strong as is the thick radio power so it should be closer. It really depends on the car. I really dont know which would be better.


----------

